# Your planet's invaded, your family prepares for war, and you're a Pacifist



## lylemur (Oct 21, 2016)

I'm pleased to share my very first Kickstarter! A little alien named Tokai must navigate and survive a planet in the throws of war as a pacifist.


The link,  if you can please share and comment! Thanks you

kck.st: Tokai


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 21, 2016)

But would they be alien? For the sake of description it would be wise to call them an alien, but I personally don't exist in the story. So from their perspective, they're not an alien as the viewer (I) wouldn't have my own perspective being an organism from a different world in order to call them that. Mmm, technicalities.

Arbitrary tangent aside, it sounds like some quality work and I personally admire a main character that isn't conventional.


----------



## lylemur (Oct 22, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Arbitrary tangent aside, it sounds like some quality work and I personally admire a main character that isn't conventional.




Thank You, its a series of books I've been working on for the past 2 years now.


----------



## lylemur (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm also doing Inktober doodles from the world of my comic, anyone is free to peruse through them on my gallery, I'm posting one each day in the Inktober tradition.

Artwork Gallery for lytlelemur -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## lylemur (Oct 25, 2016)

Just 7 days left and almost funded! Thanks Guys for getting me closer


----------



## Zipline (Oct 25, 2016)

I hope i'm a really good hider or can make myself look like an alien.


----------



## lylemur (Oct 26, 2016)

Thanks Everyone! We did it 100% funded and still 6 days to go.


----------



## Zipline (Oct 26, 2016)

Are the villains Lombaxes?


----------



## lylemur (Oct 27, 2016)

> Are the villains Lombaxes?



 Ratchet and Clank was among my inspirations for this comic (awesome game BTW), so it does show a little I admit.  In short they're two villains are the waring factions; imperialist invaders on one end and religious fanatics on the other. I leave a detailed synopsis in the  "About this Project" if you want you can get a good gist of the story here kck.st: Tokai.    

Though It not my official lore, the aliens in Tokai (they're called the Oma) are a bit xenophobic and they don't like Lombaxes much.


----------



## lylemur (Oct 31, 2016)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## lylemur (Nov 1, 2016)

Last Day! Last chance, thanks everyone for your support and backing


----------



## lylemur (Nov 2, 2016)

Well its over and I’m proud to say that 59 backers later Tokai will be put into print! Thank you to everyone for backing and sharing my project this was all made possible because of your support, thank you!


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 13, 2016)

lylemur said:


> Ratchet and Clank was among my inspirations for this comic (awesome game BTW), so it does show a little I admit.  In short they're two villains are the waring factions; imperialist invaders on one end and religious fanatics on the other. I leave a detailed synopsis in the  "About this Project" if you want you can get a good gist of the story here kck.st: Tokai.
> 
> Though It not my official lore, the aliens in Tokai (they're called the Oma) are a bit xenophobic and they don't like Lombaxes much.


It does show, i've been playing R&C since 2002.


----------

